# What are you guys doing here?



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Went out on a chukar hunt and about killed ourselves. We ended taking shots at chukar, blues, and ruffs. Could have taken a pheasant too if it were a bit later in the year.

Great day

Eric and Louie working the high route









Arrow checking out the view while Eric catches up









The take

























[/quote]


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

Beautiful dogs, good birds, and a sweet SxS. All the ingredients for an awesome day. Nice job!


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow! I wish I knew where you went. I need to find a spot with chukar and grouse in the same spot.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

sittingbull said:


> I need to find a spot with chukar and grouse in the same spot.


One of my personal goals for the last three years has been to take a blue, ruffed, and chukar off of the same mountain in one hike. I have 2 spots that I focus on and have yet to do it. Today we were after one species and I almost pulled it off.

There are a lot of chukar spots that have grouse in the transition areas. You just have to get curious and look from time to time.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

oops


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

Texscala said:


> One of my personal goals for the last three years has been to take a blue, ruffed, and chukar off of the same mountain in one hike. I have 2 spots that I focus on and have yet to do it.


That sounds like a good goal, I believe I'll make it my goal too. Just out of curiosity, are your spots inaccessible with a lot of snow? Also, is this Arrow's second or third season?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll buy chukars, blues and ruffs all in one range but Pheasant too??? THAT could only be ONE place... :wink:


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'll buy chukars, blues and ruffs all in one range but Pheasant too??? THAT could only be ONE place... :wink:


Actually I have seen pheasant and quail at the base of the other two spots as well. They are few and far between but I have seen them on occasions never seen quail out at this spot.

Eric and I talked about the fact that if we wanted we could post the location of where we hunted and a few people might give it a try but most would be turned off by the drive and the rest would give up before the came anywhere near the summit. This was a harder day than I can remember hunting for anything. I just woke up after 12 hours of sleep and I am still tired.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I can think of a place where I hunted turkeys and all saw both pheasants and grouse. I didn't see partridge but I'm sure they're there.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> I can think of a place where I hunted turkeys and all saw both pheasants and grouse. I didn't see partridge but I'm sure they're there.


There really are a lot of places where a variety of upland birds can be found. Just lace up the boots and hunt from very low to very high. I started thinking of this goal as I took a Ruffy on a Chukar hunt a couple of years ago and then realized my favorite blue spot was only a mile or two away.


----------

